# Argentum 1212 Preamp Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Oct 12, 2022)

Based on the Combo Amp!












						Argentum 1212 Preamp - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Jackson Audio 1484 Twin Twelve




					www.pedalpcb.com
				





			https://au.element14.com/ehc-electronic-hardware/eh71-3c2s/round-knob-with-line-indicator/dp/2057128?gclid=Cj0KCQjwy5maBhDdARIsAMxrkw2uwP1iEv2SZ5NWy1HHbX3PIPGssS7Z2Mv2LJSpkXfBwEiDTiU3qnYaApUgEALw_wcB&mckv=_dc|pcrid||pkw||pmt||slid||product|2057128|pgrid||ptaid||&CMP=KNC-GAU-GEN-SHOPPING-PLA-PMAX


----------



## mcluff (Oct 21, 2022)

Just ordered, super psyched for this one. REALLY hoping it works well in the effects loop. Hope the parts list isn't full of obscurities.


----------



## Cvoxdog (Oct 21, 2022)

I sold my real 1484 two years ago so it'll be nice to try out the pedal version.


----------



## Robert (Oct 21, 2022)

mcluff said:


> Hope the parts list isn't full of obscurities.


I'll try to get it posted shortly.  

I don't think there was anything aside from a few J201 / MMBFJ201.


----------

